# Lyft Premier



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Was playing the the Lyft rider app today and discovered Lyft Premier.

So, what cars qualify?


----------



## JFrancis (May 25, 2017)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1KUYpBtAYO1E4uF-3J5PtTufeLbBQFza9/view

Or if that does not work got to Lyft.com / Help, search for Premier, there will be item of Premier For Drivers, etc., to find above document.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

JFrancis said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1KUYpBtAYO1E4uF-3J5PtTufeLbBQFza9/view


Thanks.....many of those cars are no more lux than what I'm driving.


----------



## Waffles (Oct 25, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> Thanks.....many of those cars are no more lux than what I'm driving.


Says the driver outside the bubble always


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

I drive premier only, lincoln town car, may only get a couple of requests a day.


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

You will go old and grey waiting for premier requests. No demand whatsoever


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

no say it's not so !

I do get a few premier requests, got one yesterday, only they canceled after a couple of min.. :/
If not for my private riders and the calls I get from the casinos and hotels, I'd have to go find a real job.

Oh, yea, well I'm already old and grey.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

JFrancis said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1KUYpBtAYO1E4uF-3J5PtTufeLbBQFza9/view
> 
> Or if that does not work got to Lyft.com / Help, search for Premier, there will be item of Premier For Drivers, etc., to find above document.


I've been driving my 2013 Acura TL on UberSelect for three years now. It was ranked in the top 5 2013 Luxury Midsize Cars: https://cars.usnews.com/cars-trucks/rankings/used/2013-upscale-midsize-cars

Lyft however refuses to put me on Premier because some dolt put an asterisk next to it which says a TL needs to be 2015 or newer.

There is no such thing as a 2015 or newer TL. The last TL was made in 2014, and in 2015 Acura renamed the TL to the TLX.

On Lyft's Premier list, it also shows the Acura TLX, with an asterisk as well, meaning that a TLX has to be 2015 or newer. Well, all TLXs are 2015 or newer. There is no such thing as a 2014 or older TLX.

Someone at Lyft mistakenly put an asterisk on the TL and TLX because they were confused by Acura's model name change that occured in 2015. So now all drivers with TLs don't qualify for Premier. So we drive for Uber Select only. Lyft's loss.


----------



## buyanet (Dec 22, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> Thanks.....many of those cars are no more lux than what I'm driving.


Amen. I drive a 2017 Dodge Durango GT. Blackout package + all leather interior. I don't qualify haha


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> Thanks.....many of those cars are no more lux than what I'm driving.





buyanet said:


> Amen. I drive a 2017 Dodge Durango GT. Blackout package + all leather interior. I don't qualify haha


Unfortunately the Premier / Select requirements depend a lot of the name of the brand, rather than how luxurious any particular car is.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Depends on your market. Very strict here in Seattle. Some markets all it takes is leather seating.


----------



## buyanet (Dec 22, 2017)

Woooow. Ok so when I started with Lyft they said my car doesn’t qualify. I just sent a support request to see if there are exceptions. Of course AFTER I send it, I go to my dashboard and look at where you can tell (which I found through their support documents) and it seems like my 17’ Durango does qualify ....?

EDIT (Email reply added). So maybe I am not in Premier? Lol. Check the other uploaded pic.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Premiere and Lux are alive and ...somewhat...kicking here in Long Beach, CA


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

Snowblind said:


> Premiere and Lux are alive and ...somewhat...kicking here in Long Beach, CA
> 
> View attachment 196802


2011 qualifies for Lux? Lol wow


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

What sort of clown is driving lyft with a bentley? 

Also, they have a tesla model 3 on there, but not a toyota avalon. I have an avalon and I'm planning on buying a 3, but I have no illusions that it will be a downgrade from a passenger perspective. It's a much smaller car, for one thing. I don't drive pax in my avalon, though, they don't deserve it.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Got a lyft premium today, out of the Marriott at KCI to Liberty. Gave em my business card, got a phone call later for return to KCI from Liberty.

I asked them how often they use Lyft, they said company prefers they use lyft premium or regular black car service. Sounded like a couple of business lawyers.


----------



## GlobalHobo (Aug 19, 2015)

The new Lyft Premier vehicle requirement list published within the last month or two _removes_ the TL completely.

I've been driving a 2009 TSX for 3 years for both Uber and Lyft. It works fine for UberSelect, but Lyft refused to acknowledge it.



UberHammer said:


> I've been driving my 2013 Acura TL on UberSelect for three years now. It was ranked in the top 5 2013 Luxury Midsize Cars: https://cars.usnews.com/cars-trucks/rankings/used/2013-upscale-midsize-cars
> 
> Lyft however refuses to put me on Premier because some dolt put an asterisk next to it which says a TL needs to be 2015 or newer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

buyanet said:


> Woooow. Ok so when I started with Lyft they said my car doesn't qualify. I just sent a support request to see if there are exceptions. Of course AFTER I send it, I go to my dashboard and look at where you can tell (which I found through their support documents) and it seems like my 17' Durango does qualify ....?
> 
> EDIT (Email reply added). So maybe I am not in Premier? Lol. Check the other uploaded pic.


If you have 6 seatbelts for guests you should get plus . You still going get a lot of rides, at least under 10 mins away but should get 2 instead of premier only


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberHammer said:


> I've been driving my 2013 Acura TL on UberSelect for three years now. It was ranked in the top 5 2013 Luxury Midsize Cars: https://cars.usnews.com/cars-trucks/rankings/used/2013-upscale-midsize-cars
> 
> Lyft however refuses to put me on Premier because some dolt put an asterisk next to it which says a TL needs to be 2015 or newer.
> 
> ...


Lyft are ******s that way.

For the longest time, they couldn't tell an Explorer from an Expedition AT ALL.... and later came away with some odd conclusion that seems to suggest they believe that the Explorer is the bigger, cushier car.

Meanwhole, the (significantly smaller) rival Tahoe has qualified for everything from day 1.

Also they had a 2 door porsche on that list for nearly 2 years.



ShinyAndChrome said:


> What sort of clown is driving lyft with a bentley?
> 
> Also, they have a tesla model 3 on there, but not a toyota avalon. I have an avalon and I'm planning on buying a 3, but I have no illusions that it will be a downgrade from a passenger perspective. It's a much smaller car, for one thing. I don't drive pax in my avalon, though, they don't deserve it.


What do you expect from the people who don't like the roomiest 3-row vehicle available in America?


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Lyft makes no sense I have a 2015 Explorer fully loaded and a 2013 jx35/qx60. The Infiniti qualifies for lux suv but when I drive select and premier customers in the Explorer I get way more compliments. The Ford is bigger, more comfortable and slightly nicer inside than the Infiniti. The Infiniti is the nicer car from a driver stand point the Explorer is the better car from a passanger stand point. But the Infiniti badge wins
I tried for an exception but they wouldn't budge gave me the BS "we added it to the consideration list" what's interesting is the Explorer qualifies for Uber Black
Also lyft has the GMC Acadia Denali on lux suv which blows my mind had one as a rental. Once no where near as nice as the Explorer or even the Durango, the Acadia was a pile of junk oh well. I've been eligible for lux suv for 7 weeks and I've only 9 rides on lux or lux suv


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

RideshareGentrification said:


> Lyft makes no sense I have a 2015 Explorer fully loaded and a 2013 jx35/qx60. The Infiniti qualifies for lux suv but when I drive select and premier customers in the Explorer I get way more compliments. The Ford is bigger, more comfortable and slightly nicer inside than the Infiniti. The Infiniti is the nicer car from a driver stand point the Explorer is the better car from a passanger stand point. But the Infiniti badge wins
> I tried for an exception but they wouldn't budge gave me the BS "we added it to the consideration list" what's interesting is the Explorer qualifies for Uber Black
> Also lyft has the GMC Acadia Denali on lux suv which blows my mind had one as a rental. Once no where near as nice as the Explorer or even the Durango, the Acadia was a pile of junk oh well. I've been eligible for lux suv for 7 weeks and I've only 9 rides on lux or lux suv


Ford explorer on select/premier? Yikes

How on earth did you get an explorer on select? Which market are you in?


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Foober_Lyftz said:


> Ford explorer on select/premier? Yikes
> 
> How on earth did you get an explorer on select? Which market are you in?


Denver I know they get hate but I get more compliments in that then I do in my Lincoln mkz, bmw 3, a4, Infiniti qx60 or anything else. I chose it over the audi q7 when I bought it because it was just all around a better car more power, more room, more luxury, smoother ride, and way more tech. The thing has basically a semi auto pilot mode, power folding 2nd and 3rd row and heated reclining 2nd row captain chairs

Also the lyft premier list is not regional it's a national list


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

RideshareGentrification said:


> Denver I know they get hate but I get more compliments in that then I do in my Lincoln mkz, bmw 3, a4, Infiniti qx60 or anything else. I chose it over the audi q7 when I bought it because it was just all around a better car more power, more room, more luxury, smoother ride, and way more tech. The thing has basically a semi auto pilot mode, power folding 2nd and 3rd row and heated reclining 2nd row captain chairs
> 
> Also the lyft premier list is not regional it's a national list


Ok yeah because you would not get that on select in LA/OC market. Sedans only


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Foober_Lyftz said:


> Ok yeah because you would not get that on select in LA/OC market. Sedans only


Sedans only ? So no suvs or estates?

I could be wrong but I was under the impression that the lyft premier lux list was not market specific


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

RideshareGentrification said:


> Sedans only ? So no suvs or estates?
> 
> I could be wrong but I was under the impression that the lyft premier lux list was not market specific


Lyft premier is open to quite a few suv but not uber select. Im sure if you rolled into the hub with an X5 or the like, they would let it on select but nice suv with leather is stuck doing X here unfortunately


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Foober_Lyftz said:


> Lyft premier is open to quite a few suv but not uber select. Im sure if you rolled into the hub with an X5 or the like, they would let it on select but nice suv with leather is stuck doing X here unfortunately


Wow so ridiculous, I'd rather get a nice suv than a 5 series bimmer or a6

California makes no sense, so I guess it makes sense lol


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

RideshareGentrification said:


> Wow so ridiculous, I'd rather get a nice suv than a 5 series bimmer or a6
> 
> California makes no sense, so I guess it makes sense lol


3 series BMW can do select here, its a joke. I've seen lexus IS300 with mangled driver doors doing select out here, but an SUV with leather and all the trimmings cant. Its seriously ******ed


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Foober_Lyftz said:


> 3 series BMW can do select here, its a joke. I've seen lexus IS300 with mangled driver doors doing select out here, but an SUV with leather and all the trimmings cant. Its seriously ******ed


I wonder what the thought process is behind that


----------

